# New guy needing source check!



## skeksis (Feb 18, 2018)

Hey guys, just signed up the other day and this is my first post so go easy on me. My local source I’ve had for years bailed on me recently so I’ve been researching online for a while now tryi to find a legit source, I’ve never bought online.  I’ve done the google check on quite a few and read a ton of reviews, but I know there are a ton of scams out there so I am finding it difficult to know even what reviews are legit or not. I also understand this is not a source site. Legalroids .me seems more legit than most I’ve come across. Any feedback, good or bad, on these guys would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 18, 2018)

Lol 

How the **** is it legal? 

Not even close


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 18, 2018)

We need to find a new name .. genuine is out and legit is getting old..


----------



## Robdjents (Feb 18, 2018)

Bro Bundy said:


> We need to find a new name .. genuine is out and legit is getting old..





I can get behind that.  Legit is so 2015..


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 18, 2018)

Bro Bundy said:


> We need to find a new name .. genuine is out and legit is getting old..



Authentic sounds pleasant


----------



## stonetag (Feb 18, 2018)

Affirmatory? Positive feedback loop?


----------



## Freshno (Feb 18, 2018)

Try awesomehugerippedsteroidsinyourass.com


----------



## Bodyrite guy (Feb 20, 2018)

Lol, the name is already a red flag brother, do more research before u try some stupid shat like that,that's what this is all about ,goodluck...


----------



## Dbolitarian (Feb 21, 2018)

How about solid. 
Or some really dumb shit like. 
Shit I don't even know, that's over used a ffk too

Good luck though guy, 
That's all I'm gonna say


----------

